# can't set quota for group



## evgeni22 (Jan 5, 2011)

I try put quota for one group. This is what I did:

1. compile kernel with options QUOTA
2. *enable_quotas="YES"*, *check_quotas="YES"*, in rc.conf
3. put in fstab */dev/ad0sla /  ufs  rw,groupquota  1  2*
(/dev/ad0s1a on / (ufs, local, with quotas))
4. *quotacheck -a*, *quotaon -a*
5. *edquota -g group*
6. then did reboot
and when I did Security# repquota -a

```
Block  limits                    File  limits
Group                   used     soft     hard  grace     used    soft    hard  grace
wheel            --   329924        0        0      -     3162       0       0      -
operator         --       22        0        0      -        4       0       0
```
My group that I edit does not appear in that table. What did I do wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2011)

Perhaps you made a mistake with edquota? Perhaps you didn't save?


----------



## evgeni22 (Jan 5, 2011)

that save the file in /tmp dir
that should be in /tmp?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2011)

Assuming EDITOR is set to vi (which is the default). After you've made the changes with edquota quit vi with <ESC>:wq<ENTER>.


----------



## evgeni22 (Jan 5, 2011)

i not use vi, i use pico
`env EDITOR=pico edquota -g group`


----------

